# Interval International Points?



## bccash63 (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of or had any experience with Interval International Points?  I saw them listed in an ebay add and did not know such a thing existed?? THANK-YOU


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2007)

I never heard of II points or have seen any posting on the subject. 

I don't think such a thing exists.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried to find such an ebay listing, but was unsuccessful. Can you link the listing # for us? I'm reasonably sure we can provide an explanation if we can see the ad.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm guessing this is a Wyndham points deed that includes membership to II---there are about a half-dozen FSP resorts that are II-affiliated, not RCI.

It could be WorldMark, too.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 21, 2007)

You'll see a LOT of things in a timeshare E-bay add that is not correct. You really need to know what you're buying on E-bay and not rely on what the seller is putting in the add or you're likely to get burnt on the deal. 

It seems to me that many of the adds on E-bay are for resellers. Probably the PPC's that get people to sign over their timeshare and pay $3,000 to do it just to get rid of it. They then turn around and sell if for next to nothing on E-bay but often know very little about the timeshare itself. Thus the incorrect adds.


----------



## bccash63 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry, I am unsure how to paste the ebay add-the item # is 3201608816
thank-you ahead of time.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2007)

bccash63 said:


> Sorry, I am unsure how to paste the ebay add-the item # is 3201608816
> thank-you ahead of time.



The ebay number you have shown is invalid, I think you need 2 more numbers.


----------



## Minnie (Sep 21, 2007)

I am a Sunterra owner and trade thru II using SunOption points.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's an example on eBay (item # 320160881688), with the line, "However, it has since been converted to 89,250 annual Interval International Points."

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320160881688

These are not actually II points, as listed.  They are points with Surrey Vacation Resorts, which may be used to reserve a week at their own resorts.  Then the week may be deposited into II for exchange.  Poorly written ad.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 21, 2007)

Minnie said:


> I am a Sunterra owner and trade thru II using SunOption points.




Yes, but SunOptions points are the commodity for trade through Sunterra and for exchanging Sunterra inventory through I.I. It is a seperate systems. I.I. does not as of this time have a points program. Sunterra through an arrangement with I.I. will give I.I. a week from their inventory and not SunOptions points. In this way Sunterra controls it's inventory, insuring the Sunterra owners have the choisest picks for internal exchanges. 

You really have to know what your buying on E-bay or else the seller will take advantage of you.


----------



## teepeeca (Sep 22, 2007)

I asked the seller of the timeshare if they were actually ""II points".  His answer, was---definitely YES---this timeshare unit has been converted to "II Points" !!!

In my original question to the seller, I not only asked to confirm that these were "II" points, but if he was sure, and that maybe these would be RCI points or some other point system?  He assured me that these were strictly "II" points.

I'll leave it to others whether they would trust this seller, or not.

Tony


----------



## Minnie (Sep 22, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Yes, but SunOptions points are the commodity for trade through Sunterra and for exchanging Sunterra inventory through I.I. It is a seperate systems. I.I. does not as of this time have a points program. Sunterra through an arrangement with I.I. will give I.I. a week from their inventory and not SunOptions points. In this way Sunterra controls it's inventory, insuring the Sunterra owners have the choisest picks for internal exchanges.





I'm sorry to disagree, but I can and often do trade for units which are NOT Sunterra inventory.  I've been to the Four Seasons Aviara, several Marriotts, WorldMark, etc.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 22, 2007)

Minnie said:


> dougp26364 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but SunOptions points are the commodity for trade through Sunterra and for exchanging Sunterra inventory through I.I. It is a seperate systems. I.I. does not as of this time have a points program. Sunterra through an arrangement with I.I. will give I.I. a week from their inventory and not SunOptions points. In this way Sunterra controls it's inventory, insuring the Sunterra owners have the choisest picks for internal exchanges.
> ...




I understand what you're saying. You use your points for exchange through I.I.

However, Interval doesn't actaully take the points. Sunterra gives I.I. inventory or units and you're points are considered the equivilent to those units. It's much neater than requiring you to reserve a unit and then deposit it with I.I. and, as a bonus, Sunterra has control over what inventory is given to Interval and what inventory is held for member internal exchanges. 

I.I. does not have a point based reservation system. They simply work with systems that do have point based reservation systems. I.I. still requires that an equivelant unit be deposited for your exchange from whatever company you're using be it Sunterra, Worldmark or whomever's point system is being used. 

This is unlike RCI's points based system where by RCI actually assigns point values to your week and you can use those points to purchase your exchange unit in a like for like exchange.


----------

